# Best places to shoot in Grand Canyon?



## CraniumDesigns (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey folks!

I am going on a road trip to the Grand Canyon for 6 days at the end of May. I was wondering what the recommended places are for shooting some awesome landscape shots. I'm also interested in possibly doing some wildlife stuff, but that comes secondary to landscapes. 

The only place I would really love to check out so far is Horseshoe Bend. We will be staying at Mather Campground, on the south rim, and also doing an overnighter down into the canyon.

Thanks!


----------



## Joves (Apr 20, 2009)

Well about anywhere at the canyon is good. While you are driving up there is a a good way to get there. You go through Flagstaff to Cameron and, go up to the Desert View area and, follow the canyon west. What this does is puts you in the uppper painted desert area and, takes you along the Little Colorado River Gorge. If you feel you have time when heading towards Hwy64 you could pass it and go about 15 or 20 miles to the Tuba City turn off and get some shots of the Painted Desert there. If you get a good sunrise with the right color light it is a great place to get shots. Going to the top of the hill in that area there are parking spots. The colors and landscape in that area are bizzare and, great landscapes. The Painted Desert is one of my bane areas as I can never seem to get what Im looking for there, you may have better luck. 
Also do you already have your overnight permit? If not you better reserve one, which can be done online.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Apr 20, 2009)

sadly, my roommate wants to make the drive in 1 day. that's 13 hours (without stops) from hayward, ca to the grand canyon. we have no time to take anything but the fastest route. thanks for the ideas though


----------



## Joves (Apr 20, 2009)

Ah one of those! Im sorry to hear that. Either way you can go through Cameron. It will still give you the best bang for the buck in covering the canyon. You will cover the south rim park more efficiently that way. I can understand wanting ot get here in the general area fast but, to the canyon it is like it is going to fill in anytime soon.


----------



## LarryD (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't think that you're going to have any problem finding photo opportunities at Grand Canyon........

You will find that your wide angles aren't wide enough, and your long lenses aren't long enough.........but you'll run out of time and data storage before you run out of things to take shots of.......

.......................:thumbup:


----------



## Joves (Apr 21, 2009)

LarryD said:


> I don't think that you're going to have any problem finding photo opportunities at Grand Canyon........
> 
> You will find that your wide angles aren't wide enough, and your long lenses aren't long enough.........but you'll run out of time and data storage before you run out of things to take shots of.......
> 
> .......................:thumbup:


  No kidding. The only thing that can kill it is if there is a major fire that smokes the canyon out.


----------



## joshhuntnm (Apr 22, 2009)

the only real challenge is if your goal is to take something unique. It is one of the most photographed places on the planet. If your goal is just beauty, then you are set.


----------



## Sangetsu (Apr 23, 2009)

My favorite place in the Grand Canyon area is the Havasupai reservation. You'll need permission from the tribe (if I remember right) to enter the reservation and take pictures, but they have a website where you can sign up... 

Havasupai Tribe


----------

